# DataSource.Error: Could not find a part of the path



## Plukey (Feb 22, 2022)

NOTE: I'm the owner of a project, but recently moved to a different department. I'm no longer on their shared drive but, still can access it. I'm helping them out till they train someone to take over the reports. Meanwhile when I refresh the Query connections from my PC from a different drive it gives that error listed above. A co-worker that is on the original drive/Path can update with no issues. Is there any known reason that Power Query would lose the ability to connect to a file from a different drive/ PC?

Example: The *'G:\* is department specific & I'm no longer able to use (G)

original          'G:\ departmentXXX\part of the Path 
My current     'H:\departmentXXX\part of the Path

When I update it says it cant find 'G:\departmentXXX\part of the Path but if i change it to  'H:\departmentXXX\part of the Path it'll update. Just not sure if that will prevent them from updating.


----------



## EFANYoutube (Feb 22, 2022)

Hey Plukey
It will prevent them from updating, You need to use true paths in your code not drives
for instance:
Instead of
                K:\Data\Milestones\Foxnews.txt
Use
                \\TheServername\MasterData\Data\Milestones\Foxnews.txt

This way your code will never have to rely on drive names to run its code


----------



## Plukey (Feb 22, 2022)

Awesome! I remember now...Thanks that worked!


----------



## EFANYoutube (Feb 22, 2022)

Glad to be the one to refresh your memory


----------

